# Ist dieser Pc gut zum 4k zocken und streamen?



## Laurex31 (23. Februar 2021)

Äußert bitte Kritiken oder schlagt vor was verbesserungsbedarf hat!

Gehäuse
CORSAIR iCUE 465X RGB-GAMING-GEHÄUSE
Prozessor (CPU)
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X-16 Core-CPU (3,5 GHz-4,7 GHz/73MB )
Motherboard
Gigabyte X570 GAMING X (USB 3.2 Gen 1, PCIe 4.0) – ARGB-fähig!
Arbeitsspeicher
32 GB-Corsair VENGEANCE RGB PRO DDR4 3200 MHz (2 x 16 GB)
Grafikkarte
10 GB NVIDIA GEFORCE RTX 3080 - HDMI, DP (Nur auf Vorbestellung)
1. Speicherlaufwerk
2TB SEAGATE IRONWOLF PRO, 3,5", 7200 U/MIN 128MB CACHE
1. M.2 SSD-Laufwerk
1,6 TB ENMOTUS FUZEDRIVE M.2, PCIe NVMe (bis zu 3470 MB/R, 3000 MB/W, 128 GB SLC für Haltbarkeit)
Stromversorgung
CORSAIR 750 W RMx SERIES™ MODULAR 80 PLUS® GOLD, ULTRALEISE
Stromkabel
1 x europäisches Netzkabel, 1 Meter (SchuKo Stecker)
Prozessorkühlung
Corsair H100x Wasserkühler mit ultraleisen Lüftern der PCS
Wärmeleitpaste
ARKTISCHE MX-4 EXTREM WÄRMELEITENDE VERBINDUNG
LED-Beleuchtung
2 x RGB-LED-Streifen, 50 cm
Zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter
1 x 120 mm-Thermaltake TOUGHFAN 12-Gehäuselüfter
Soundkarte
ONBOARD 6 KANAL (5.1) HIGH DEF-AUDIO (STANDARDMÄSSIG)
Netzwerkkarte
10/100/1000 GIGABIT-LAN-ANSCHLUSS (KEIN WLAN ENTHALTEN)
WLAN-Karte
WIRELESS 802.11N 300 Mbps/2,4GHz PCI-E-KARTE
USB-/Thunderbolt-Optionen
MIN. 2 x USB-3.0- und 2 x USB-2.0-ANSCHLÜSSE AUF DER RÜCKSEITE + MIN. 2 ANSCHLÜSSE VORNE


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

Ist das eine eigene Zusammenstellung oder eine vorgabe eines Anbieters? Wenn letzteres: Kann man da was ändern, und wenn ja: was?

Bei der CPU hab ich meine Zweifel, dass die irgendeinen Mehrwert zu einem Ryzen 7 hat, selbst mit Streaming. In Spielen ist der Ryzen 7 5800X (der kostet einzeln gekauft mal eben 250€ weniger als der 3950X) schneller, bei Full-HD, wo die Grafikkarte nicht so wichtig wie bei 4K ist, sogar fast 20% schneller. Bei Mulitcore-Tests ist der 3950X schneller, allerdings hat auch der 5800X so viele Kerne und Threads, dass die gar nicht ausgelastet sein dürften durch Gaming und Streaming.

Dieses "Fuzedrive" ist wohl nur was bei Komplett-PCs - je nachdem, was es kostet, würde ich da eine "normale" PCie-SSD mit 1 oder 2 TB nehmen. 

Gehäuse&co sind natürlich sehr auf Optik getrimmt, auch der CPU-Kühler ist fernab von "Preis-Leistungs-Sieger", da du auch mit einem 40€-Luftkühler sehr leise kühlen kannst. Willst du denn übertakten?

Ach ja: der PC wird wegen der Grafikkarte natürlich nochmal deutlich teurer sein - Grafikkarten sind aktuell 70% und mehr teurer als noch im letzten Herbst. D.h. allein für die Grafikkarte zahlt du ein paar Hunderter mehr als noch vor nem halben Jahr.


----------



## Batze (23. Februar 2021)

Zum Streamen brauchst du so einen Rechner bestimmt nicht.
Alles andere hat Herb schon gesagt.


----------

